# Hymns to download



## kvanlaan (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of a site from which I can download hymns? Not just the music, but sung by congregations and preferably with organ or piano accompaniment. I have looked around on the Net and haven't found much - I found music only on a couple of sites but would like something from a service. Any suggestions?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 9, 2007)

Josh, while it's not what I was looking for, it is very enjoyable music - thanks for that! I'll be checking back with them again. 

Really, I'm just being fussy and nostalgic; I'm looking for exactly what I grew up with (if I can add to my wish list below, I would ask that it be organ accompaniment only and that the singers have an audible Dutch accent) and can't find it. In all likelihood, those who do this sort of thing don't post it on the web. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed, but am not real optimistic.


----------



## KMK (Jun 9, 2007)

joshua said:


> Kevin, I'm not sure. However, have you ever heard of Red Mountain Music? It's the music of some people from a PCA church in Birmingham, Alabama (Red Mountain Church). They've taken old hymns and written some new tunes (and used some of the old ones). You can find some short sample clips here. If you go to their MySpace, you can download their rendition of John Newton's "Help My Unbelief", as well as listen to some other full versions of their songs. It's very enjoyable music. Sorry if this wasn't helpful.



Hey! Those guys are good! Which cd should I get first?


----------



## KMK (Jun 9, 2007)

joshua said:


> Pastor Klein, there's a deal where you can get all three albums (help my unbelief, the gadsby project, and depth of mercy) for $30. I reallllllly like "help my unbelief", but they're all great.



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## BertMulder (Jun 11, 2007)

Kevin, here you can find our psalter, both the texts and RealAudio

http://www.rsglh.org/realaudio_psalters.htm


----------

